
HLS Video Playback in Chrome - graamk
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/native-hls-playback/emnphkkblegpebimobpbekeedfgemhof
======
graamk
Safari has had HLS playback integrated in the browser for a while. Now that
dailymotion has created a javascript library to play hls, it's possible to
play m3u8 urls inside chrome with this hlsjs wrapper extension.

